

I still think you can manufacture a (slightly) unfair coin - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2015/04/i-still-think-you-can-manufacture-an-unfair-coin/

======
jmount
The post got truncated by a bad character in my blockquote paste (sorry!). It
should be legible now (and include two figures).

